# Domainweiterleitung mit htaccess



## Sprint (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß von einer Domain auf eine neue umleiten. Dazu hab ich dieses htaccess Script ins Hauptverzeichnis gesetzt. 


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.domaina\.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domainb.de/$1 [L,R]
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit, nur wird immer nur der Aufruf weitergeleitet, der mit www beginnt. Lasse ich das www bei den Conditions weg, werden nur die Aufrufe ohne www weitergeleitet. Wie bringe ich das hin, daß alle Aufrufe umgeleitet werden, egal ob mit oder ohne www?

Viele Grüße,
Sprint


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ohne Gewähr / Test:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domaina\.de$
```

Gruß
BK


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2012)

So einfach ist es manchmal. Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe,
Sprint


----------

